# Crosscut saw



## cody bi (Oct 18, 2017)

does any know where some crosscut saws are i could buy preferably antique


----------



## madhatte (Oct 18, 2017)

Gonna move this to the Hand Tools forum, and add the suggestion that you might also want to post "Want To Buy" in the Tradin' Post.


----------



## big hank (Oct 19, 2017)

Farm auctions


----------



## blades (Oct 20, 2017)

Crosscut Saw Co. 315-568-5755


----------



## AT sawyer (Oct 23, 2017)

cody bi said:


> does any know where some crosscut saws are i could buy preferably antique



Flea markets, Craigslist, Ebay. Anyplace EXCEPT the Crosscut saw company. Their Jemco saws are overpriced and poor quality and their filing tools are third rate. Assuming you want to file them yourself.


----------

